# Sticky  Titan ESM



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

hey guys, just to make you all aware, i have a copy of the titan ESM on my computer, so if anyone has a technical question,or needs some info that only the dealer service guys would have, i have no problem helping out.of course im not the only person with it, but still willing to help

dont hesitate to ask me.

mod, please make sticky, if aplicable, thanks


----------



## steve/armada (Nov 11, 2011)

hi and thanks i hope you can help is my dash lights flash turn signal on dash work on and off speed gauge jump.do i need to reset the computer. or do you have any ideas. thank you


----------



## jcvictoria (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm interested. I just bought a 2013 Titan used with 13000 miles. I was used by enterprise rental. Sounded good when I bought and now I here a squeaking noise over every small bump. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Martin (Sep 14, 2015)

I have 04 Titan. I was driving today and turned on my turn signal while approaching a light. The turn signal didn't come on and the truck shut off. The abs light, vdc light, and another light came on. The truck started back without any issue but lights stayed on. Everytime I try signal it does same thing. Help???


----------

